# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Phim tài liệu: "Chuyện tử tế"-Trần Văn Thuỷ

## thuty

«Tất nhiên, chỉ có loài súc vật mới có thể quay lưng lại nỗi đau khổ của con người, và chăm lo riêng cho bộ da của mình …»

Ra đời cùng một thời với “Hà Nội trong mắt ai”, song ít người biết đến “Chuyện tử tế” và càng ít người đã từng xem phim tài liệu này.

Phong cách phim tài liệu của ĐD Trần Văn Thủy là một phong cách khó có thể phân loại được. Dường như phim tài liệu là ngôn ngữ để phát ngôn, để nói những điều uẩn khúc trong lòng mình theo cách vòng vèo hơn và như vậy cũng trở nên an toàn hơn chút ít. Cách làm phim như thế có thể khiến người xem hiện đại cảm thấy phim dở, phim nói quá nhiều mà không tận dụng được lợi thế của hình ảnh. Cũng có phần đúng. Nhưng đối với phim của Trần Văn Thủy
hay đối với nhiều bộ phim khác, chúng đã trở thành biểu tượng về dấu ấn của một thời. Phim có thể không hay, nhưng không có nghĩa là nó không đúng.

“Chuyện tử tế” được diễn tả theo phong cách tự sự. Nếu như trong “Hà Nội trong mắt ai”, Trần Văn Thủy mượn chuyện xưa để nói chuyện nay, thỉnh ra những Nguyễn Trãi, Ngô Thì Nhậm, Quang Trung Nguyễn Huệ để nói đến người thời nay, thì “Chuyện tử tế” chỉ toàn chuyện nay. Nó nhắc đến những người, những cảnh tử tế, những chuyện tử tế mà không hiểu sao luôn thấy lấp ló đằng sau những kẻ không tử tế, dù đôi khi họ không tử tế là do niềm tin của họ, hoặc do dạ dày của họ.

Trần Văn Thủy kể chuyện ông đi quay phim về công việc lao động nặng nhọc mà vinh quang của một ông thợ làm gạch. Rồi một buổi sáng, ông thợ chạy ra quát tháo và đuổi đoàn làm phim đi. Ông ta nói “Tại sao các ông không quay cảnh thực xem chúng tôi đang sống như thế nào ? Các ông chỉ tô vẽ những điều không có thật, còn chúng tôi sống như thế nào thì mặc kệ”. Đó là dấu ấn của nền văn nghệ minh họa, khi người nghệ sỹ sáng tác theo đơn đặt hàng, theo những gì mà “người ta” muốn. Để làm mặt này sáng đẹp hơn, họ phải tạm lờ tịt cái mặt kia của đời sống đi, coi như không thấy. Nhưng như thế là không tử tế.

Phim có diễn biến chậm, lại dây cà ra dây muống, tưởng như không đi vào một cái gì. Hóa ra ông đạo diễn làm thế mà khôn. Nếu đi vào “một cái gì”, Trần Văn Thủy sẽ sớm đi vào tù vì những gì ông nói có thể bị coi là “nghe đài địch”, “chống phá chế độ”, “gây dư luận xấu trong nhân dân”… Cứ làm lửng lơ với những câu hỏi lơ lửng, ai là người tử tế, đâu là chuyện tử tế rồi người xem khắc tự hiểu. Khoảng trống ấy thành ra đắt giá.

Những chuyện không tử tế trên đời xem bao giờ cho hết. Chỉ biết, đằng sau mỗi khung hình là những lời gan ruột của Trần Văn Thủy và các đồng đội.

Chừng nào vẫn còn những kẻ chỉ biết chăm sóc cho bộ da của mình, và vẫn còn những người với đôi chút lương tâm tồn tại trên trái đất, người ta vẫn sẽ còn nhắc đến  Chuyện tử tế, dù là dưới dạng này, hay dạng khác, dù không đi kèm với cái tên Trần Văn Thủy.

Đạo diễn, nghệ sĩ nhân dân Trần Văn Thuỷ: “Làm phim tài liệu phải... quái một chút”
(Theo Pháp luật TPHCM )
Chuyện tử tế giống như một tờ giấy thông hành cho tôi đi toàn thế giới.
Một mình tôi đi trên con đường không giống những người khác. Những chuyện xảy ra, tôi dùng một chữ chính xác là ly kỳ như tiểu thuyết kiếm hiệp chứ không chỉ là chuyện làm phim. Để những bộ phim của mình đến được với công chúng, tôi phải lấy lòng người này, đối phó, thậm chí lường gạt người kia...” - nghệ sĩ nhân dân Trần Văn Thuỷ bộc bạch.

Hành trình từ bị cấm đến... giải thưởng
Hà Nội trong mắt ai trước khi đoạt giải vàng tại Liên hoan phim quốc gia, đoạt giải đạo diễn, biên kịch, quay phim hay nhất đã bị kết luận là “có vấn đề” và cấm lưu hành. Đúng vậy không, thưa ông?
+ Bộ phim bị quy kết là chống Đảng, dạy Đảng cầm quyền... Tôi nghe mà thấy hết hồn.
Có một điều rất hiếm hoi là năm 1983, khi phim bị cấm lưu hành, các cụ lão thành cách mạng của Câu lạc bộ Thăng Long đã mời tôi đến chiếu phim và nói chuyện. Khi xem phim xong, các cụ nói: Bộ phim này có gì mà phải cấm?
Hồi tháng 6, tháng 7 năm 1987, cố Tổng Bí thư Nguyễn Văn Linh cũng đã xem phim của tôi và ông hỏi: “Chỉ có vậy thôi hả?”.
Giai đoạn ấy, nghe nói giới nghệ thuật dành khá nhiều thời gian bàn tán xem bao giờ ông... bị bắt?
+ Không chỉ bàn tán, họ còn hỏi thẳng tôi và vợ tôi ấy chứ! Bộ phim dù đã được cố Chủ tịch Hội đồng bộ trưởng Phạm Văn Đồng can thiệp nhưng vẫn bị cấm. Hà Nội trong mắt ai là một “án” lớn trong văn học nghệ thuật thời kỳ đó.
Điều lạ là sau đó phim lại đoạt những giải danh giá nhất tại một liên hoan phim danh giá nhất trong nước. Bị “kết tội” như vậy mà sao ông “thoát” được?
+ (cười lớn) Thế mà hay! tôi không ngờ những người trong ban giám khảo chấm tôi đoạt giải cũng chính là những người từng phê phán tôi gay gắt nhất đấy. Để những bộ phim của mình đến được với công chúng, tôi đã phải lấy lòng người này, rồi đối phó, thậm chí lường gạt người kia...
Quay phim trong hoàn cảnh “nghẹt thở”
Chuyện tử tế là phim nổi tiếng nhất của ông. Nghe nói vì sự cần thiết của nó mà ông đã chấp nhận đánh đổi mọi thứ?
+ Năm 1985, tôi đi quay Chuyện tử tế trong khi tôi không còn gì. Lúc đó, nhà tôi không còn gạo ăn, vợ tôi lúc đó bơ phờ, bạn bè thì xa lánh, nghi ngại, máy móc không có, ngay cả niềm tin cũng không có nốt... Nói thật, thần kinh phải bằng thép thì mới quay được phim trong hoàn cảnh “nghẹt thở” như thế.
Cho đến nay bộ phim này vẫn là phim vĩ đại nhất của nền điện ảnh tài liệu Việt Nam, theo quan niệm của nhiều người. Đây cũng là một trong 10 bộ phim hay nhất được thế giới bình chọn năm 1992. Bộ phim giống như một tờ giấy thông hành cho tôi đi toàn thế giới.
Không ít người nhận xét là ông... điên đấy!
+ Tôi làm Chuyện tử tế chỉ bằng linh tính mách bảo rằng con người phải ăn ở tử tế với nhau, rằng có bao nhiêu con người bất hạnh, bất hạnh trên sự vô lý. Mọi người có thể tìm trong tất cả các bộ phim của tôi không bộ phim nào thoát khỏi thân phận con người. Bất kể điều gì không đi đến tận cùng của thân phận con người thì không thể hay được.
Khi dựng xong, tôi còn không biết đặt tên phim là gì. Tôi bỗng nhớ ra một chữ rất xưa, rất cũ, rất quen là “tử tế”. Nói thật, nếu làm phim tài liệu mà thật thà quá cũng không làm được, cần phải hơi... “quái” một chút. Tôi đã hình dung ra đây là bộ phim khó xài, “khó nuốt”, nếu phim bị cấm thì các bố đã cấm... chuyện tử tế (Cười).
Nhờ Tổng Bí thư “tiếp sức”
Xin ông kể tiếp câu chuyện làm sao mà Chuyện tử tế ra lò được?
+ Tháng 10-1987, cố Tổng Bí thư Nguyễn Văn Linh triệu tập tất cả những văn nghệ sĩ lớn nhất của miền Bắc và lắng nghe mọi người than thở, “kể khổ” trong hai ngày. Giờ giải lao, Lưu Quang Vũ tìm tôi bảo ông Nguyễn Văn Linh muốn gặp tôi. Khi gặp, ông Linh nói rất đơn giản: “Đồng chí ạ, đến bây giờ tôi mới hiểu tại sao người ta cấm phim của đồng chí”. Và ông nói tôi nên làm tiếp phần hai. Tôi tinh quái đáp: “Thưa Tổng Bí thư, tôi sẽ cố gắng”.
Chuông reo, mọi người vào trong hội trường. một người có vai vế đứng lên và nói với tất cả mọi người: “Các đồng chí ạ, trong giờ giải lao vừa rồi, Tổng Bí thư Nguyễn Văn Linh đã gặp đạo diễn Trần Văn Thuỷ. Tổng Bí thư tỏ ra rất thích Hà Nội trong mắt ai...”.
“Tôi không bảo thích Hà Nội trong mắt ai mà bảo anh Thuỷ làm tiếp phần hai” - Tổng Bí thư cắt lời.
Trời xui đất khiến sao lại có sự may mắn đến thế! Đây là một cái triện to đùng, nếu không làm sao Chuyện tử tế ra đời được. Tôi đứng lên rất lễ phép nói: “Thưa Tổng Bí thư, thưa các anh chị, tập hai sẽ là Chuyện tử tế...”. Thế là ai cũng biết phần hai của Hà Nội trong mắt ai là Chuyện tử tế. Tôi cảm thấy tôi là một “thằng” rất... lưu manh. Bây giờ mọi người xem sẽ rất buồn cười vì hai bộ phim này chủ đề khác nhau, nội dung khác nhau, khung cảnh và phong cách cũng khác nhau...
Nhưng rồi cả Hà Nội trong mắt ai và Chuyện tử tế đều đã rất thành công khi công chiếu, thưa ông?
+ Đúng vậy. Trong lịch sử điện ảnh chưa có bao giờ hai bộ phim tài liệu chiếu đồng loạt trên toàn quốc, tạo nên một “hội chứng” như thế. Tháng 3-1988, Liên hoan phim (LHP) quốc gia được tổ chức tại Đà Nẵng đã mời tất cả các đoàn đại biểu lớn của CHDC Đức, Nga, Cuba... tới dự. Trước đó, phóng viên của một hãng thông tấn Đức đã viết bài liên tục gửi về Đức và nhiều người khi ấy muốn sang Việt Nam chỉ để tìm hiểu xem Chuyện tử tế như thế nào. Nhưng trong LHP này lại không chiếu, mặc dù trong danh sách chương trình là có. Hà Nội trong mắt ai thì tưng bừng với hàng loạt giải thưởng.
Làm phim: Nghề hèn và mọn
Hình như việc đưa Chuyện tử tế tới tham gia LHP Leipzig tới giờ vẫn còn là câu chuyện có nhiều dị bản. Là người trong cuộc, ông nói sao?
+ Đầu tháng 11-1988, tôi được Cục Điện ảnh gọi lên để cử tôi đi tham gia LHP Leipzig, theo thư mời. Tuy nhiên, Cục khi ấy lại không cho tôi... mang phim Chuyện tử tế đi và cử ông Cao Nghị đi cùng để phụ trách. Tuy nhiên, như các bạn biết đấy, phim của tôi vẫn có mặt...
Bằng cách nào, thưa ông?
+ Mãi đến gần đây, một đồng nghiệp của tôi, người đã quay phim Chuyện tử tế, tới nhà vẫn hỏi tôi: “Bản phim chiếu ở Leipzig là của Việt kiều gửi đến hả anh?” (cười).
Cảm giác của ông khi đoạt giải thế nào?
+ Phải nói thật là khi đặt chân đến thành phố Leipzig cho đến khi biết được phim có giải thưởng, tôi không ăn không ngủ được. 350 phim tham dự LHP nhưng chỉ có một giải vàng, hai giải bạc. Tôi ở trong thế “ngàn cân treo sợi tóc”, nếu phim không đoạt giải, tôi phải sống lưu vong là cái chắc. Mà tôi thực sự không thể sống ở nước ngoài được, tôi yêu Việt Nam vì giọt nắng, giọt mưa, vì mồ mả ông cha...
Khi công bố Chuyện tử tế đoạt giải thưởng Bồ câu bạc, tôi nhớ khi đó mình đã không kìm nén được mà hét toáng lên “Tôi được về nước rồi!”.
Vì tôi bận một số công việc khác, ông Cao Nghi về nước trước phải “chịu trận” thay tôi. Khi tôi về, mọi người cũng hỏi tôi bằng cách nào mà Chuyện tử tế có mặt ở LHP. Tôi chỉ trả lời: “Tôi cũng không hiểu nổi!”.
Một thời gian sau, LHP Leipzig lại mời tôi sang Đức với tư cách làm chủ tịch LHP đó. Ngay sau đó, hơn 12 đài truyền hình trên thế giới mua bản quyền Chuyện tử tế. Một đài của Pháp mua bản quyền chiếu một lần trả 70 ngàn franc, trong khi họ phải làm tít, phụ đề. Đài của Anh chiếu một lần trả 50 ngàn USD...
Trong bộ phim Chuyện tử tế ông có nói nghề làm phim là nghề hèn và mọn. Tại sao vậy, nghề làm phim mang lại cho ông tiếng tăm đến thế cơ mà?
+ Đoạn mở đầu của phim này, sau khi đoàn làm phim của tôi bị một chủ lò gạch xua đuổi, ông ấy bảo: các anh đi chỗ khác cho chúng tôi nhờ, không có quay kiết gì ở cái lò gạch này cả. Các anh có giỏi thì quay cảnh chúng tôi sống thật như thế nào. Cứ bày đặt ra như thế mà không biết xấu hổ à?”.
Thế là chúng tôi đi trong cảnh tự quay, đi lang thang thất thểu, ngồi đờ đẫn, buồn rầu với nhau và có cái câu là “nghề của chúng tôi cũng là nghề hèn, mọn”. Hèn vì nghĩ nhiều mà không dám nói ra. Mọn vì làm ra cũng chẳng mấy ai cần đến.
 Xin cám ơn ông!

Đạo diễn, NSND Trần Văn Thuỷ sinh năm 1940 tại Nam Định. Ông từng có thời gian làm phóng viên chiến trường.
Một số tác phẩm nổi tiếng của ông:Những người dân quê tôi, phim đầu tay, quay ở chiến trường Quảng Đà, đoạt giải Bồ câu bạc tại Liên hoan phim Quốc tế Leipzig (1970). Hà Nội trong mắt ai, giải vàng LHP Việt Nam 1988. Chuyện tử tế (1985) được đánh giá là tác phẩm đặc sắc nhất của đạo diễn Trần Văn Thuỷ. Bộ phim đoạt giải Bồ câu bạc Liên hoan phim Quốc tế Leipzig, được báo chí nước ngoài ví như “Quả bom đến từ Việt Nam nổ tung ở thành phố Leipzig”. Tiếng vĩ cầm ở Mỹ Lai, giải Phim ngắn hay nhất, Liên hoan phim Châu Á - Thái Bình Dương lần thứ 43. Chuyện từ một góc phố (2003), phim về những hậu quả của chất độc màu da cam để lại trong gia đình một cựu phóng viên chiến trường.
Chuyện tử tế (1985) kể về thân phận của những người nghèo khổ dưới đáy xã hội. Những người làm phim xông xáo vào đời và gặp lắm cảnh trái ngang: đến quay một lò gạch thì bị chủ lò gạch xua đuổi vì tưởng họ đang làm phim tuyên truyền cho nhà nước. Một đứa bé chăn vịt vì mệt, cần ngủ, lỡ để đàn vịt vào phá ruộng hợp tác xã mà phải mang lý lịch xấu. Một giáo viên toán phải đi bán rau. Những cựu chiến binh một thời oanh liệt nay người đạp xích lô, kẻ làm nghề sửa xe đạp. Một bà mẹ cùi hủi bị người đời khinh chê nhưng quyết chí đúc 18 vạn hòn gạch làm gia tài để lại cho đứa con trai. Đan xen giữa những mảnh đời là những suy nghĩ, nhận thức về sự tử tế, về chữ hiếu đối với dân và những gì được gọi là vĩ đại trong xã hội Việt Nam...
Hà Nội trong mắt ai bị cấm lưu hành từ năm 1982 đến 1987. Bộ phim tập hợp nhiều tích chuyện hay trong sử sách, vì vậy mà bị coi là “nhân chuyện xưa nói việc nay”. Chẳng hạn, trong mắt vua Quang Trung, quốc gia chỉ có thể trường tồn và hưng thịnh khi kẻ dưới dám nói những điều ngay thẳng, còn bề trên biết nghe theo lẽ phải. Hay là chuyện bức tượng ở Chùa Bộc (Hà Nội) bây giờ vẫn lưu giữ, trên đầu tượng có đề chữ Tâm. Trước đây nhiều nhà nghiên cứu đều chịu, không biết tượng tạc ai. Về sau cụ Trần Huy Bá mới đặt giấy bản sau bức tượng rồi dùng than củi chà lên, mới hiện ra dòng chữ: “Bính Ngọ tạo Quang Trung tượng”. Tức là đúng vào cái năm Gia Long truy diệt tất cả những gì liên quan đến nhà Tây Sơn thì dân chúng Thăng Long vẫn dựng tượng Quang Trung... Rồi cả những chuyện tại sao Nguyễn Siêu lại cho dựng Tháp Bút bên Hồ Gươm; tại sao Tổng đốc Hoàng Diệu lại cho đặt tấm bia ở Ô Quan Chưởng cấm các chức quan sách nhiễu dân... 






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------

